# Vintage Bear



## elgspwbc (Apr 14, 2009)

I have 3 old Fred bear bows and am looking for any specs, manuals, or just any good info on them. I have 2 compound Black Bears and one that I believe is called a Black Bear Mag. I would guess late 80's early 90's. Can anyone give me ideas were to get info?

Any idea on the value of these bows.


----------



## s.a.w. (Apr 14, 2009)

*If you want specs get on beararchery.com and email them with pictures of your bows and they can probably get you the fact sheets on them. That's what I did.*


----------



## limpguy (Oct 13, 2004)

*value of blackbear compound*

Around Ks they are selling for about $40. People are using the risers to make make warf bows. Check on tradtalk under Bob Gorden to see what is going on. If you want to sell one or both let me know.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

They DO make a nice recurve. Bob's the man.


----------

